# one g brownies



## Patricia (Jun 29, 2008)

so you think one gram per brownie is a good ratio?
yes? no?


----------



## potroast (Jun 30, 2008)

Yes, when I use BUD for brownies, I use 24 grams for a batch that I cut into 24 pieces. If I use LEAF only then I use 3 times as much.

HTH


----------



## Patricia (Jun 30, 2008)

potroast said:


> Yes, when I use BUD for brownies, I use 24 grams for a batch that I cut into 24 pieces. If I use LEAF only then I use 3 times as much.
> 
> HTH


the kind of info i need. rock on


----------



## GrowTech (Jul 7, 2008)

I wouldnt go trying to cook up budder in 1 gram increments. might end up wasting a lot. let us know how they turn out!


----------



## Patricia (Jul 7, 2008)

GrowTech said:


> I wouldnt go trying to cook up budder in 1 gram increments. might end up wasting a lot. let us know how they turn out!


I put 16 g into the oil/water mixture that I used in the mix, then made 14 brownies. they were goooood! The rice cannakrispys that i made next were the bomb! drying more food for flour now. should be ready tomorrow. my patients are very happy with the treats. anyone wanting to impart knowledge, feel free...


----------



## Patricia (Jul 7, 2008)

Patricia said:


> I put 16 g into the oil/water mixture that I used in the mix, then made 14 brownies. they were goooood! The rice cannakrispys that i made next were the bomb! drying more food for flour now. should be ready tomorrow. my patients are very happy with the treats. anyone wanting to impart knowledge, feel free...


thanks 4 the input


----------



## High4Life (Jul 7, 2008)

I dident answer because it depends the size of the browines ect, 

I started cooking with weed about 2 years ago and i would never use more than 2g for myself in one munching My friend that taught me his skills has been doing it from the 70,s and never uses more that 3 max. 

Then there is the jack the lads that say they eat oz,sss hahah Believe me any thing more than 2-3 g per person is a unpleasent nervous twichy sort of buzz and u will never want to try it again... so yea 1g would be about right if your a 1st timer to see what you can tolerate.

I still will not smoke skunkkusk because i overdosed eating it and smoking it now make me feel the same haha 

Also the nicer the smoke tastes the nicer it will be to eat ......


----------



## Patricia (Jul 9, 2008)

High4Life said:


> I dident answer because it depends the size of the browines ect,
> 
> I started cooking with weed about 2 years ago and i would never use more than 2g for myself in one munching My friend that taught me his skills has been doing it from the 70,s and never uses more that 3 max.
> 
> ...


the recipe asks for one stick of butter. if I put 12 g in the stick of butter and make 12 brownies than they will each have 1g. my patients are really happy with that dose, so I am learning how to be precise in my process. making more canna krispys and brownies today after i make flour and butter, than i can bake the goodies. appreciate you councel very much. 
Peace love n cannabis


----------



## High4Life (Jul 10, 2008)

Patricia said:


> the recipe asks for one stick of butter. if I put 12 g in the stick of butter and make 12 brownies than they will each have 1g. my patients are really happy with that dose, so I am learning how to be precise in my process. making more canna krispys and brownies today after i make flour and butter, than i can bake the goodies. appreciate you councel very much.
> Peace love n cannabis


 
yes that sounds good just make sure each brownie gets equal amounts of butter cut the butter x12 and make your goodies seperate 

I hope youse get a hit from this and 1g each is enough people that would smoke like 3g a day and stuff would need more 2g each ..so keep yourself 2 just incase


----------



## LoganSmith (Jul 10, 2008)

I just made some about three weeks ago for a birthday gift. I think I have found the great way. I used 33gs small nuggs and clippings all ground up in a blinder. Really fine then cook it in two sticks of real butter for about 45-60 mins on low (with the clippings) then drain into another container using cheese cloth to take all of the extra stuff out. Now use one stick or half of the melted butter and add it to the brownie mix. Now the best part. Take the other stick of thc goodness and add it to a whole bag of chocolet chips melting them together. 
Once the brownies are done take the melted choc and pour it on top of the brownies. This made 29 brownies about 1.5" sq. small but power full. I doc the high and it took about 30 min for each person to start feeling the effect. The high lasted over 5 hours for each person. I had 4 ppl try them out. They said that they could not taste or smell the weed in the brownies, and the brownies were great. One person said they felt sick after awhile but then he/she didnt remember to eat anything prior. 
So from my birthday gift/test the high will be different for different ppl. some can handle more some can handle less. 
Good luck


----------



## Patricia (Jul 10, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> I just made some about three weeks ago for a birthday gift. I think I have found the great way. I used 33gs small nuggs and clippings all ground up in a blinder. Really fine then cook it in two sticks of real butter for about 45-60 mins on low (with the clippings) then drain into another container using cheese cloth to take all of the extra stuff out. Now use one stick or half of the melted butter and add it to the brownie mix. Now the best part. Take the other stick of thc goodness and add it to a whole bag of chocolet chips melting them together.
> Once the brownies are done take the melted choc and pour it on top of the brownies. This made 29 brownies about 1.5" sq. small but power full. I doc the high and it took about 30 min for each person to start feeling the effect. The high lasted over 5 hours for each person. I had 4 ppl try them out. They said that they could not taste or smell the weed in the brownies, and the brownies were great. One person said they felt sick after awhile but then he/she didnt remember to eat anything prior.
> So from my birthday gift/test the high will be different for different ppl. some can handle more some can handle less.
> Good luck


That is fo sure. i will have to try that. sounds decadent.


----------



## GrowTech (Jul 10, 2008)

Patricia said:


> I put 16 g into the oil/water mixture that I used in the mix, then made 14 brownies. they were goooood! The rice cannakrispys that i made next were the bomb! drying more food for flour now. should be ready tomorrow. my patients are very happy with the treats. anyone wanting to impart knowledge, feel free...


i thought you were talking about trying to bake one gram brownies individually... sorry for the confusion, was a little medicated.


----------



## LoganSmith (Jul 11, 2008)

That would funny, can you imagine making only one brownie but the size of your head. lolol


----------



## Budsworth (Jul 11, 2008)

Some times I will smoke a fatty and get the munchies. What I like do do is take nice small cured buds lined up on a small plate and smear them with peanut butter, then pour nestles chocolate syrup all over them. Then I use a knife and fork and cut each bud into tiny bite size pieces. You can never get enough fiber. Don't eat to many, cause 25 minutes later you'll be toasted, roasted, and baked, and buttered. Ita a diff.
high than smoking, very powerful high. You gatta use good bud thow.


----------



## Budsworth (Jul 11, 2008)

Well if that didn't capture your attention then on to my next recipe. First off wash those hands, I seen what you were scratching, smells like parmasion cheese don't it.
Next mix some stems and leaves together and say walla smalla falla talla seeeem.
Now slow boil that sweet concoction for a few minutes. Now strain the ingrediants.
Make a soup from the excess by adding only one quarter teaspon of butter.
Now for the good part...Pour that delicous soup prouct into a china tea cup. If you ain't got good china ware, a dixie cup will do in a pinch. Next pour that sweet mothers milk right down your throut.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 11, 2008)

Budsworth said:


> Some times I will smoke a fatty and get the munchies. What I like do do is take nice small cured buds lined up on a small plate and smear them with peanut butter, then pour nestles chocolate syrup all over them. Then I use a knife and fork and cut each bud into tiny bite size pieces. You can never get enough fiber. Don't eat to many, cause 25 minutes later you'll be toasted, roasted, and baked, and buttered. Ita a diff.
> high than smoking, very powerful high. You gatta use good bud thow.


just smear on some peanut butter and chocolate syrup. u don't need to actvivate with heat or alcohol? u mean all the trouble i went thru 2 make the butter, i coulda just ate the buds? huh. go figure.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 11, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> That would funny, can you imagine making only one brownie but the size of your head. lolol


me 2. have fun.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 11, 2008)

GrowTech said:


> i thought you were talking about trying to bake one gram brownies individually... sorry for the confusion, was a little medicated.


----------

